
FreeBSD 11.2 Release Notes - Bino
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/relnotes.html
======
2trill2spill
Still no TLS sendfile unfortunately. Apparently TLS sendfile is being used at
Netflix to push over 150Gb/s on a single box. I can't wait until it's open
sourced.

~~~
ksec
I am wondering, if a Netflix flavoured FreeBSD, a BSD that is Network, File
Server oriented would help the adoption of FreeBSD. Something like NodeBSD.

~~~
macdice
Why do people think that there should be a separate distribution for different
classes of user? I never really understood that. The community is thin,
fragmentation is bad, setting up a server for workload X should consist of
installing ports A, B, C, not installing FrankenBSD!

------
jlgaddis
Note that 11.2-RELEASE isn't technically out yet.

The "official" announcement is scheduled for tomorrow and, until it hits, the
ISO images, etc., are still subject to change.

~~~
macdice
Seems to be frozen now. D'oh, I was too late to get my first FreeBSD feature
(woohoo!) added to the 11.2 release notes. So I'll just randomly post it here
in case anyone cares:

The procctl(2) syscall has been updated to support PROC_PDEATHSIG_CTL, similar
to Linux® PR_SET_PDEATHSIG. [r333162]

------
Bino
See
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/relnotes.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/relnotes.html)
for release notes

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've gone with this instead of
[http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-
IMAGES/11.2/](http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/ISO-IMAGES/11.2/).

